# NGD - HB BDI-2000 (pics!)



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 15, 2012)

My band switched to Line6 Pod HD Pro and my 4-stringer decided to get a preamp for his tone. He bought an Harley Benton BDI-2000. Cheap, the cheapest! He does not need a "driven" tone, he prefers a more clean sound. He tried a little and the sentence is "Not bad."! Simple, cheap, and he can get the sound he wants without spending so much. We'll use it for live shows and now we have to compare it with the Pod HD Pro's FlipTop pre for reamping the bass in our in-progress album. Maybe in future we'll post some clips, because I didn't find any on the internet  

Pic time!

















In the rack. The tuner is connected with the parallel output of the BDI-2000


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 27, 2012)

looks like a killer set up!


----------



## iron blast (Aug 27, 2012)

that setup looks beastly


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Codeman (Aug 30, 2012)

I would love to hear some clips of this!


----------



## Bevo (Aug 30, 2012)

So let me get this straight, you use the POD HD Flip Top right now along with your guitars, so two inputs one output?

Your new pre, will you use it into the HD into the flip top or straight through into the PA?

Either way this will give you a nice boost/tone, I love how minimal bass gear can be to get great tones...


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 30, 2012)

Bevo said:


> So let me get this straight, you use the POD HD Flip Top right now along with your guitars, so two inputs one output?
> 
> Your new pre, will you use it into the HD into the flip top or straight through into the PA?
> 
> Either way this will give you a nice boost/tone, I love how minimal bass gear can be to get great tones...



I share the rack with my bassist. Pod HD Pro is only for guitar. Bass chain is: Bass->BDI2000 (tuner from parallel out)-> FoH. The sound is nice, better than we expected. At the moment I haven't it in my "studio" so I have to wait for some clips.


----------

